# Cichlids Sex Help



## Cartster21 (Jul 29, 2009)

Im having troubles telling my sexs of fish apart and my pet store wont help since i didnt buy them there i ordered them. I have heard many different ways of telling them apart but very contradicting. If anyone can tell me a way i can without needing to hold them to look at the vent it would be VERY appreciated. It is my 45G i need to know of. :fish: :fish:


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

venting is the only way especially if we are talkin young monomorphic fish...dimorphic fish as they grow will change color...i have a pretty yellow orange male kenyi with 3 bright blue female...the male started changing around 2 inches big he is now about 4-5 inches...i also have yellow labs all around 5 inches and you cant tell them apart. my one female lab is the brightest one in the tank only when shes holding otherwise you would think with the awesome color she was male


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

venting is easy and accurate. The hardest part is catching the fish. To tell accurately, the fish need to be mature or at least nearly mature. Catch the fish and hold it belly in the net. Look between the anal fins. You should see 2 dots. if one is bigger than the other one, its female. If you can't tell the differnce between them it is either a male or an immature female. the larger dot is usually a bit lighter in color than the smaller one. just remember oO=female oo=male. A bright light and a magnifier help a lot. There are many articals that show pictures if you are into "fish pron" lol Just google venting cichlids and you will probably come up with plenty.


----------



## Cartster21 (Jul 29, 2009)

Thank you both


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

What species are you keeping?

This tank is on the small side, so you'll have to make some careful choices.


----------



## Cartster21 (Jul 29, 2009)

Im keeping 2 electric yellows 2 cherry red zebras 4 electric blue johnnis 2 Rusty im getting a larger tank (minimun 70) asap


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

That's good! You're going to need the larger tank soon. :thumb:

The species you have are going to be impossible to sex without venting. They will have to be very close to sexual maturity before you can even try.

I would get that larger tank set up, then add a few more of each species. The male/female ratio isn't going to matter too much with your yellow labs and Rusties.

Are you aware that you don't need to keep red zebras and yellow labs in the same tank if you plan on distributing fry?


----------



## Cartster21 (Jul 29, 2009)

Would you think a 72G tank is sufficent?

I dont think i fully understand your question... Kinda new sorry..


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

That should be fine. (72G)

If you have any plans to breed these fish (they will breed without your permission :wink: ) and distribute the resulting fry into the hobby, I wouldn't keep the red zebras and yellow labs together, as they have a tendency to crossbreed, producing hybrid fry - very undersireable in the hobby, and unfortunately, far too common.


----------



## Cartster21 (Jul 29, 2009)

Okay now i gotcha haha


----------

